# A Question for Postmillenialist



## jd.morrison (Feb 14, 2008)

How do you reconcile the Idea that the world is going to get better and better with passages like Matthew 24:9-14 and others?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> How do you reconcile the Idea that the world is going to get better and better with passages like Matthew 24:9-14 and others?



Matt. 24:9-14 is referring to the period before the destruction of Jerusalem in 70 AD (listen to some of Ken Gentry's lectures on Sermon Audio for more on this theme) as verse 34 of the chapter indicates. Postmillennialists do not believe that the world is evolving into a better place, but that, over the course of history, Christ's kingdom will be victorious in the world.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2008)

You should probably start by looking through the hundreds of eschatology threads there must be in which issues such as this are discussed.


----------



## knight4christ8 (Mar 11, 2008)

J. Marcellus Kik's work "Eschatology of Victory" is a wonderfully insightful work on the passages of Matthew 24 and Revelation 20. It is not too large, so alot of attention can be given to the exposition within.


----------

